# The History of the Hobbit



## The Tall Hobbit (Jul 1, 2008)

I've just fininshed reading "The History of the Hobbit" by John D. Rateliff.

http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/historyofthehobbit.htm

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0618964401/?tag=r-r-20

I would highly recommend it both as an interesting view of the writing of the Hobbit and as a companion piece to Christopher Tolkien's "History of Middle Earth" series.


----------



## baragund (Jul 2, 2008)

The Annotated Hobbit also gives some great insight on how the story evolved. Also, it details how it was tweaked for the 2nd Edition in order for it to better mesh with LOTR.


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, "The Annotated Hobbit" is another excellent book.

"The Annotated Hobbit" deals primarily with the changes that were made to the various published editions of the story.

On the other hand, "The History" is an in depth study of the previously unpublished first draft of "The Hobbit" (that is, the somewhat different version of the story which Tolkien originally wrote for his own children). 

The "History" also contains Tolkien's unfinished 1960 rewrite (he only got as far as chapter three) of the book in the more adult style of LOTR.

Together, "The Annotated Hobbit" and "The History of the Hobbit" provide a complete picture of the development of the story from first draft to final published version and beyond.


----------



## baragund (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting, especially the 1960 partial rewrite for grown-ups...

I'll have to take a look at The History of the Hobbit.


----------

